# Big Paint creek Browns



## LTCracc (Feb 8, 2007)

I went to the Paint Creek other day fishing with a friend of mine, and ran into a guy that was still fishing with leaf worms...We started talking to this guy and he told us if you want to catch big fish on the Paint Creek you have to use leaf worms... The guy showed us what he was using, and how to set up our rigs... We we swiched up our setups to live bait riggs and off we went...
Man, was this guy was right, we both ended up both catching our personal bests on the creek that day, and had a complete blast.... We ended the day with 6 fish over 16"s and went home with a 27" hog male Brown, a 25" male Brown, and a 26" 6# hen rainbow...:yikes: Just a great day all around... I didn't know that the DNR stocked rainbows in the creek, unless the one we caught was put in by someone else.... Cant wait to go back this weekend...


----------



## rockbass (Dec 8, 2007)

Ask Whit1 about leaf worms...


----------



## LTCracc (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Whit1 whats up with the leaf worms?


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

LTCracc said:


> I didn't know that the DNR stocked rainbows in the creek, unless the one we caught was put in by someone else.... Cant wait to go back this weekend...


sounds like a great day on the creek. just be careful if you go back for more of those rainbows, in case you missed the sign here it is:


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Why am I cringing as I read this?


----------



## rockbass (Dec 8, 2007)

fly snob.:lol: just kidding for sure.


----------



## LTCracc (Feb 8, 2007)

Where does it say that you cant keep rainbows in the paint creek on the michigan DNR websight? Also we didn't fish through anybodys private property.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

All I can say is I found a similar spot on the Clinton a few years back.

I caught many keeper-size fish in one evening (though none as large as yours).

I have returned to that spot an average of 2-3 times a season as a low-impact approach.

I use barbless hooks on flies and, occasionally, spinners.

My only hopes are that you take a similar low-impact approach and realize you have stumbled onto something special and not something to exploit. I also hope that you use barbless hooks because at that catch rate, even the best fisherman can tear up some fish.

I wish you the best and I have no problem with you keeping a couple for the frying pan.


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Do you have any pics? Fish pics are great. Fish Pics from SE streams are even better!


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

I want pics! LOL

Nice job on the hogs. Don't keep 'em all!


----------



## LTCracc (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry guys I didn't get any pictures of the fish (my girlfriend had my camera):rant:, but were planing on going out this coming weekend, so hopfully we can get back into them big browns and bows... I told one of my buddies at work about the fish, and he didn't believe me, so he bet me a case of beer that I couldent put him on a 16" fish. I just laughed and told him I drink bud light dude....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

LTCracc said:


> Where does it say that you cant keep rainbows in the paint creek on the michigan DNR websight? Also we didn't fish through anybodys private property.


to answer your question, it doesnt say anywhere on the michigan dnr website that you cannot keep rainbow trout from paint creek.

in fact, since the paint creek is managed as a type 1 stream, you may catch and keep up to 5 trout of any type. just make sure that only 3 of those are over 15 inches. also, five trout is your daily limit and your possession limit. meaning, before you keep more trout, make sure you have less than 5 in your freezer, and make sure 3 of those arent over 15 inches so you can keep more over that size if you choose.

and to comment on the observation that you didnt fish through anybodys private property, i will say this. you are pretty much always fishing through private property on the paint, but we are allowed to recreate on that stream and it is to our benefit to minimize our impact both socially and environmentally.

all i know is that there is one stretch "for sure" that you can catch browns over 25 inches and rainbows of the same size on that stream. that stretch of the creek is posted on the downstream side and it is possible that the upstream sign is no longer there. one of the landowners took it upon himself to improve the banks and slope to prevent erosion into the creek, and he also put some fish in the creek to raise for his personal enjoyment. the fish he planted are rainbows, and he feeds them fish pellets. they have grown to steelhead size over the past few years. in addition, several of the wild browns have become acclimated to this feeding and have reached impressive size for that creek. 

i met that landowner one day, and he was a nice guy doing a good thing for the creek, so i no longer fish that stretch but merely appreciate his work along it. it is nice to see those big fish in the creek, because it proves that fish can survive and grow year after year even when we get hot, dry summers. for me it is proof that there has to be lunkers in other sections of the creek, and those are the ones i chase.

congratulations if you did catch those fish outside of the stretch which is posted, they are fair game at that point and may not even be the same fish i am thinking of. but when i hear of people catching big rainbows and browns like that there is only one area i can think of that they would have came from.

good luck on the paint for the rest of the season.


----------



## oaktwng99 (Apr 14, 2008)

It is just my personal view, but I don't think you should keep all of those big fish you catch. Keeping three fish in the 20+ inch range seems a little much. It takes a long time for those fish to grow to that size. For a little creek, they are for sure the old timers. Please go buy some fish at the store and leave the big ones.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

I just don't get the purist catch-and-release argument over planted, non-native species like browns and rainbows. In the same way, I don't think Indians should have netting rights to non-native species. As for eating fish, I've never had anything from Michigan that can compare to mahi-mahi, bonita, or snapper, except for maybe walleye if it's cooked right. So unless I need steelhead spawn, I'd much rather keep the fillet knife in the kitchen drawer. If someone else wants to keep some fish, let 'em. The DNR will keep planting them by the thousands.


----------



## oaktwng99 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm hardly a putist. I just don't think it is a good practice to harvest all of the largest fish.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

back2spool said:


> All I can say is I found a similar spot on the Clinton a few years back.
> 
> I caught many keeper-size fish in one evening (though none as large as yours).
> 
> ...


I agree 100 percent with your posts. I do the same thing as you in the trout spots I fish. - Bryon


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

Wow and to think for $28 dollars and staying within legal fishing limits that there were enough people telling us what to keep and what not to keep

Always one out there telling us we are wrong for doing our thing but that is why I love this site there is some colorful opinions and people here always and a few tree huggers to boot :lol::lol:


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Trust me, PAINT CREEK does not get planted with "Thousands and Thousands" of fish. When their stocked their sub legal. I have helped plant the trout. We would take them in canoes away from the bridges. We would only be able to put a couple in each decent hole. We did this so, How do I say this PC, The non-english speaking fisherman did not fill his five gallon bucket up with these sub-legal fish.


----------



## Little Slugger (Apr 14, 2008)

LTCracc said:


> Sorry guys I didn't get any pictures of the fish (my girlfriend had my camera):rant:, .:lol::lol::lol:


 
Weed rather have pictures of girl friend.
We've all seen big fish pictures


----------



## silverspoons (Jan 30, 2008)

That sounds like a great day on any river in Michigan....Good Job!!!! Nothing wrong with keeping some fish to eat at all.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

LTCrcc, Outstanding catches congrats to you. I never faired that well on that river. We have property on the Clinton and have done fair at best. But that fishery sure has turned around over the years in comparison to when I was fishing it regularly.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I love fishin the"Holy Waters" of the PM with a big container of freshly tied spawn. Man, do those steelies like that! I love fly fishing but I think making the best parts of any river "flies only" in rediculous.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I have to agree with Fox and back2spool regarding Trout and fisheries management. By no means am I am "tree hugger" as others have suggested as I like to harvest game as much as the next guy. But I just wanted to say a few things. 

I have fly fished all over the world. Most recently in Switzerland and the black forest region of Germany. Germany and Switzerland both have the "Catch and release, flies only, with barbless hooks" rule on alot of their rivers and streams. I agree with it and I view it as proper management of a natural resource. These countries even go a step further in that each section of a river is monitored/controlled by a registered fishing guide. The guide is in charge of who fishes the river and who doesnt. Many of the more modernized European countries use this model with their fisheries and game management. so when others over here complain about catch and release only waters, you dont have any idea of how good you have it here in Michigan. 

I have no problem with the model above... I caught some monster fish in Europe and I doubt I would have if there hadnt be some type of management model in place. It is sad that many americans have the "keep as many as you can because you can" mentality. This sort of mentality is in contrast to the views of many europeans. I am obviously in favor of catch and release waters and think that if we didnt have them, those with the "kill everything" train of thought would run our rivers dry. 

Also, to think that any Michigan Trout fishery is not Fragile is laughable at best. If the waters we have in Michigan werent fragile then why does the DNR have to stock farm fish as the native populations/reproductions decline. If I constantly wanted to fish for Farm fish I might as well hit one of the many trout ponds across the state or better yet hit my local super market and by a few farm fresh filets.. Give me a break...


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

The last I knew, fish is food.


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

Splitshot said:


> Being proud your a fly fisherman doesn't make you right or wrong. No one cares how you fish. Some of us only care that you feel it is alright to exclude a majority of fishermen from some of the best waters in the state because somehow you feel entitled.
> 
> Still waiting for one good reason we should have any fly fishing only areas in our state!


 
I never said being a flyfisherman makes me right or wrong. Your problem is you refeuse to listen to anyone. YOU made the comments that fly fishermen weren't REAL sportsmen. And it's obvious you care how I fish because you have a real hang up with flyfishermen. Did daddy whip you with a flyrod? 
Do I feel entitled to have the best water in the state flies only? NO, never said that, never. I did say if I had a deciding vote I would vote in that favor. Much like I would vote for many other non-fishing related issues that others would vote differently. YOUR opinion is just that, YOURS. 
Truth be told, I am very much in favor of: single hook, artificials only, with slot limits to protect the large quality fish. Fact of the mater is I spend at least 50% of my fishing time on general reg waters as it is and have no problem fishing beside any one.
The idea that cold water fisheries are not fragile ecosystems in this day and age is crazy but that's another story. Have you ever stopped to think that perhaps one small reason you may have noticed fishing being better is the fact that there are many like myself that practice C&R? I'll be honest, one of the reasons I'm for it is because when I see a large trout being harvested I know that a trout I'll never catch versus one released.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Also, to think that any Michigan Trout fishery is not Fragile is laughable at best. If the waters we have in Michigan werent fragile then why does the DNR have to stock farm fish as the native populations/reproductions decline. If I constantly wanted to fish for Farm fish I might as well hit one of the many trout ponds across the state or better yet hit my local super market and by a few farm fresh filets.. Give me a break...


The Clinton is very fragile as is paint creek. While it DOES get natural reproduction and you CAN get trout in it year round and even biger trout the fact remains it's a fragile stream and needs taking care of from fishermen who fish it. It's not in as bad a shape as some make it seam but it in no way is like some of our northern trout streams. For what it is, it's great. We have a place we can catch trout year round practically(if you know where to go) in the metro Detroit area, what would be better? I'm thankful to have a place I can go and catch trout less than an hour from my house, so I clean out trash I see, try to educate people I see doing stuff wrong, release all fish I catch, use barb less hooks on my trebles and switch my spinners to single hooks. I don't fish it when it's really hot out and I try to not touch the fish at all. All steps that should be taken when fishing a stream one cares about. 

That being said, we have legal limits and despite myself practicing catch and release if somebody wants to take fish, within the legal limits and is fishing legally I have no problem with it. I just ask one uses discretion as I think we all should use when fishing ANY body of water. I'm an avid panfisherman and I will NEVER limit out on panfish, I refuse. I get enough for a meal and start culling, I will typically never take more than 15 fish, 20 at the most depending on size so this is something I do with all my fishing. It doesn't mean I will get mad at somebody for going and taking 50 perch or 25 gills just like I won't get mad for somebody taking 3 trout. Would I do it? No, is anything wrong with it? No. That's what it comes down to - Bryon


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Bryon,

I tend to agree with most all of what you are saying. I too have no problem with people fishing within regulations set by the state. For the most part I practice Catch and Release and that is MY choice. Do I look down on someone that is taking fish for the dinner table..Nope, not at all. I do have a problem with those from this state and others that fish our rivers and exploit our resources.
I was specifically addressing a few other posters who made comments about us "emotional" fly fishers that describe trout fisheries as "Fragile" and how that is linked to our desire to have the whole river to ourselves. I was also bothered by the boldface generalizations/stereotypes and the use of "you people" phrases to address fly fisherman. The real kicker was an attempt at connecting no kill waters with a fly fisherman's desire to catch fish easier. ha ha ha.. That is pretty funny.. Apparently Splitshot has everyone all figured out and everything the fly fisherman participate in, or vote on, is a big conspiracy!!  I could just as easily stereotype and say that "All" the bait fisherman and others who dont practice catch and release have the mentality that they MUST kill fish for the dinner table... almost as if they were living in a hunting and gathering society several hundred years ago. They have lost the enjoyment in fishing and are more concerned with killing as many fish as they can "might as well get while the gettin' is good"... Yep, you got it.. it is a stupid notion and sounds idiotic doesnt it?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Bryon,
> 
> I tend to agree with most all of what you are saying. I too have no problem with people fishing within regulations set by the state. For the most part I practice Catch and Release and that is MY choice. Do I look down on someone that is taking fish for the dinner table..Nope, not at all. I do have a problem with those from this state and others that fish our rivers and exploit our resources.
> I was specifically addressing a few other posters who made comments about us "emotional" fly fishers that describe trout fisheries as "Fragile" and how that is linked to our desire to have the whole river to ourselves. I was also bothered by the boldface generalizations/stereotypes and the use of "you people" phrases to address fly fisherman. The real kicker was an attempt at connecting no kill waters with a fly fisherman's desire to catch fish easier. ha ha ha.. That is pretty funny.. Apparently Splitshot has everyone all figured out and everything the fly fisherman participate in, or vote on, is a big conspiracy!!  I could just as easily stereotype and say that "All" the bait fisherman and others who dont practice catch and release have the mentality that they MUST kill fish for the dinner table... almost as if they were living in a hunting and gathering society several hundred years ago. They have lost the enjoyment in fishing and are more concerned with killing as many fish as they can "might as well get while the gettin' is good"... Yep, you got it.. it is a stupid notion and sounds idiotic doesnt it?


I tend to agree with a lot of what you say as well. Fact is we do have no kill C&R fishing in some parts of our rivers/stream, we have fly only, we have artificial baits only. I myself don't mind. I'm well versed in bait and lure fishing for trout and I'm sure if I HAD to I could learn to throw wet flies for trout. I don't think one should lump a group of people together myself but that's just my opinion. - Bryon


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ultra-Light said:


> The last I knew, fish is food.


YUP!!!!!!!


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

Europeans also like soccer and that sport sucks. Having a guide on a river to tell you were you can and can't fish. If that isn't a large poop sandwich I don't what is.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

kolarchi said:


> Europeans also like soccer and that sport sucks. *Having a guide on a river to tell you were you can and can't fish. If that isn't a large poop sandwich I don't what is.*


We have that now, there are parts of certain stream that have different tackle regulations.


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

Canada has socialized health care. Since they are doing it maybe we the US should adopt the same policy.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

kolarchi said:


> Canada has socialized health care. Since they are doing it maybe we the US should adopt the same policy.


 
you COMPLETELY missed the point. Allow me to re-iterate for those that cant follow along. The point was not to say that Europe is better than us or that their regulations regarding fishing are better... The point was that we should be happy that our rules regarding fish and game are not as strict as theirs. Splitshot was complaining about fly only sections of river or "No Kill" zones... I think we should be happy with what we got and certain regulations, like those in Europe, are only put in place to protect what is there and keep people from exploiting a resource.. get it?? God forbid we have a "few" regulations to PROTECT our fish and game... What will all the people do now.. 

Also.. just to clarify things, there was not a guide on the river telling us where to fish and where not to fish. We simply had to get permission before we started fishing.


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

kolarchi said:


> Canada has socialized health care. Since they are doing it maybe we the US should adopt the same policy.


Being in the health care industry, my vote is yes. Unless you enjoy making insurance companies rich or not having any health care coverage because you can't afford it. It's aways fun telling someone they can't take a medication they have been using successfully for years because their insurance company changed their formulary.
Poor choice of comparisons


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

River Browns that big suck as table fare. I kept a 19" fish 25 years ago and it was horrible. I say hire Walleye Mike for a Perch and Walleye trip and toss those trout back. Also, if you use a Gamakatsu Circle Octopus hook you'll lip hook instead of gut hooking the fish with live bait. My 2 cents.

I love the MUCC Outdoors program a few weeks ago featuring bait trout fishing on the BM. They kept every legal size fish they caught. After the old man put an 8" fish in the creel he said, "fishing on this river isn't as good as it used to be". Gee, I wonder why?

If I were the LT. I would have kept my mouth shut on this river. I'm afraid he may have shot himself in the foot. I thought the Paint was over in the mid 1990s. Nice catch Lt. Save some for tomorrow.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

kolarchi said:


> Canada has socialized health care. Since they are doing it maybe we the US should adopt the same policy.


Yeah they should


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I think that it is cruel and inhumane to hurt fish just for sport. If we stop all types of fishing, just think of how protected our delicate system would be then. No bait containers or leader line laying around. I guess if killing a few less fish by eliminating bait fishing in certain areas is that important to save the delicate ecosystem then to stop all fishing could only be better.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah I read that fish actualy do scream while they are in pain,they say make it stop,make it stop kill me now


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Ranger Ray said:


> I think that it is cruel and inhumane to hurt fish for sport. If we stop all types of fishing, just think of how protected our delicate system would be then. No bait containers or leader line laying around. I guess if killing a few less fish by eliminating bait fishing in certain areas is that important to save the delicate ecosystem then to stop all fishing could only be better.


 
I dont think any of us are debating the idea of stopping fishing (ridiculous). I sense your sarcasim, but it appears that some of us have a problem with regulations that are currently in place to protect (not save) our "delicate ecosystem". 

Put it this way.. Just for an example say there were no "no kill / flies only" streches of river. No slot limits or possesion limiits. How long do you think it would take our "delicate ecosystem" and the creatures that inhabit it, to show signs of a downward trend both in numbers native fish and nautural reproduction?. I highly doubt it would take long at all especially considering some of the "take as much as you can" attitudes on this thread. 

Again, I will say it again, I am not against the harvest of trout from our rivers for the dinner table. If I pull 3 lunker Native trout out of the same strech of river, all legal to keep for dinner, SHOULD I keep them just because I CAN and might enjoy them? or should I consider the impact it might have on that specific strech of river and the fishery in general. That is specifically what goes through my head when I fish the few cold water fisheries in Michigan that have natural trout reproduction. Apparently myself and a few other posters are way out in left field on this one. Lets be real here, No one is starving, no one is catching and eating fish as a survival method... Just because we do have limits in place does not mean that everytime you hit the river you have to limit out.. does it? I guess I am way off on this one. 
.....to each their own..


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

Fox said:


> Being in the health care industry, my vote is yes. Unless you enjoy making insurance companies rich or not having any health care coverage because you can't afford it. It's aways fun telling someone they can't take a medication they have been using successfully for years because their insurance company changed their formulary.
> Poor choice of comparisons


you might be in the Health Care "Industry", but you're clearly not in the Economics classroom....you just dont get it

its obvious to ANYONE who has observed the nature of price inflation in the area to which you refer, that the cause, without a doubt, lies directly on the very type of Government interference which you, ignorantly, purport as the ultimate solution to keeping costs down and providing coverage.

with any Government involvement, THE PRICE GOES UP. The reason insurance companies continue to raise premiums unabated, is due to all the FUNNY money, printed out of thin air, thats being pumped into the system through Medicare and Medicaid.

You CAN NOT have affordable ANYTHING, when the Government, local state and federal, are pumping in TRILLIONS of dollars that they STEAL from future generations....those Monopoly money bills force prices up and the standard of living for EVERY honest worker DOWN...dont believe it?

Gas Prices
Food Prices
College Tuition

YOU NAME IT...its going up, because your dollar is being DEVALUED by the very A-Holes that say "Inflation is tame"

Socialized medicine will RUIN this country....what you need is an honest Monetary Policy

read up on what Ron Paul has said for years

koby


----------

